# SA Modifier



## melheffley (Jun 23, 2011)

Can someone help me out with when you would use the SA modifier?  Our Nurse Midwife assists our MD with c-sections and we want to make sure we are using the appropriate modifier. We have been billing her assistance with the AS modifier.  There was a claim that accidentally went out with the modifier as SA.  When we researched the SA modifier it states: "Nurse practitioner rendering service in collaboration with a physician".

I have a feeling that the difference between these two is whether the service is surgical or not.  Am I correct,  the SA would not be appropriate in the surgical setting and is more intended for incident to billing?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## cansas (Jul 5, 2011)

You are correct.


----------

